# Nominate: SEA 5 Capital Cities Best Skyscraper



## TopperCity (Apr 30, 2006)

1. Singapore on the intention and modernization
2. Bangkok with its diversity and contrast
3. Kuala Lumpur for its tranquil look and vision


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

(((myx))) said:


> *HSBC Makati*


Isn't this building called Enterprise Centre?


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

I really like the UOB building in Singapore.


----------

